# We Rank #1 on Google ...



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I've only had my website up for a limited time , But was pleased to see that my company already ranks quite highly in searches for my local service area on Google . I'm sure there is a lot more work to be done but for such a limited time on the internet I can't be unhappy . :yes:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I know how you feel. I felt the same when I got to #1 for my local area and county.

Music: Top of the World; The Carpenters


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Bobbo said:


> I've only had my website up for a limited time , But was pleased to see that my company already ranks quite highly in searches for my local service area on Google . I'm sure there is a lot more work to be done but for such a limited time on the internet I can't be unhappy . :yes:


I may or may nor be correct but, after looking at your words description in your source, I don't see how the other words are going to point to you. I do see that you have reference to "old bridge nj"...which makes sense but your other words may not mean much or may be too generic maybe?

<title>Valenti & Sons | Interior & Exterior Painting | Old Bridge, NJ</title>
<meta name="keywords" content="Painter, Painting, Old Bridge, Freehold, Marlboro, Manalapan, Middlesex, Monmouth, Ocean, County, Colts Neck, Holmdel, East Brunswick, Red Bank, Home, House, Interior, Exterior, Indoor, Outdoor, Affordable, Quality, Cheap, Insured, Stain, Wallpaper, Powerwash, Professional, Best, NJ"/>
<meta name="description" content=" Quality, Craftsmanship and Experience for Over 20 Years. Residential painting, commercial painting, deck staining, interior painting, exterior painting, wall paper removal, house painting, home painting, fence painting in Middlesex, Monmouth, Ocean County and Old Bridge, Freehold, Marlboro, Manalapan, Middlesex, Monmouth, Ocean, County, Colts Neck, Holmdel, East Brunswick, and Red Bank. "/>


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I am in the process of updating some of my terms . There are more than a few there that I'd like to swap out for others .


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Congratuations. Thats awesome. I know youve been working hard on it. Try and have some of your customers write you some reviews for you.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Bobbo said:


> I am in the process of updating some of my terms . There are more than a few there that I'd like to swap out for others .


Try and remember the Description meta tag is supposed to be a 'description' and not a list of keywords. Google doesn't appear to have penalised you yet but may well do in the future, there is some evidence that new websites can get a 'welcome boost' from google to begin with and then are treated to stricter guide lines once you've been crawled a few times so better to try and get rid of any black hat SEO tactics now rather than later:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good job! Try signing out of your google account, better yet use private browsing as your history and location will factor into your results. Any time you can, search from another computer and se what the results are.
Here is what I get, the second one I changed my location to old bridge.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

places for painter near Old Bridge, NJ
×



Advanced search
Language tools
Instant is onInstant is offInstant is off (slow connection) ▼Google Instant is off due to connection speed. Learn more.

› On (type to search)› Off (press Enter to search)More about Google Instant





Google Instant is unavailable. Press Enter to search. Learn more
Google Instant is off due to connection speed. Press Enter to search.
Press Enter to search.

Press Enter to search.







.bl{display:none !important}Advanced search
About 105,000 results (0.35 seconds) 


*Ads*



*Interior House Painters*

Custom Interior/Exterior *Painting* Winter Specials / Free Est.
stewarts*paint*ingandpowerwashing.com►
*Local House Painters*

Free Estimates From Up To 3 *Painters* In Your Area...
local*painter*quotes.com
*Old+bridge Painters*

Compare Established *Painters*. Get Fast, Free Quotes.
www.[B]paint[/B]ingnetworx.com

*Search Results*



*PARTY PLACES CENTRAL NJ - Places to have Children's party in ...*

Let's Pretend walk in open play _place Old Bridge NJ_ *....* _NJ_ including Clowns, DJ's, Magicians, Party Planning services, _NJ_ face _painters_ and much much more! *...*
www.fun*newjersey*.com/.../PARTY_*PLACES*_CENTRAL_*NJ*_CHILDRENS_BIRTHDAY_PARTIES.HTM - Cached - Similar

*The Best of New Jersey - Things to do in New Jersey - FUN NEW ...*

The bar/restaurant is one of the most romantic _places_ in _NJ_. The bar has a *...*
www.fun*newjersey*.com/Best_of_*New_jersey*.HTM - Cached - Similar

Show more results from funnewjersey.com


*Old Bridge Apartments - Find Old Bridge Apartments for Rent*

When you rent an apartment in _Old Bridge_, _New Jersey_, *...* you have children, you shouldn't have trouble finding schools for them _near Old Bridge_ apartments. *...*
www.apartmentguide.com/apartments/*New-Jersey*/*Old*-*Bridge*/ - Cached - Similar

*Old Bridge Apartments for Rent - House Rentals in Old Bridge, NJ*

To see more apartments for lease _near Old Bridge_, start searching Rent.com—your *...* of renters nationwide search Rent.com each month for a _place_ to live. *...*
www.rent.com › New Jersey Rentals - Cached - Similar

*Glenwood Apartments in Middlesex County, Old Bridge, New Jersey ...*

Apartments in _Old Bridge_, _New Jersey_ - Glenwood _NJ_ apartment rentals offers studio 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom apartments in Middlesex county.
www.glenwoodapartments.com/ - Cached - Similar

*Event Planning in Old Bridge, New Jersey (NJ) - Event Venues and ...*

Find event venues in _Old Bridge_, _New Jersey_ (_NJ_) for your wedding, meeting, or party at Eventective.com. *...* At the NEW Renaissance Woodbridge Hotel, you'll find a _place_ where simple delights become *.....* Clowns, Jugglers, Magicians, Fortune Tellers, Face _Painters_, Animals *...* Cities _Near Old Bridge_, _New Jersey_ *...*
www.eventective.com › USA › New Jersey - Cached - Similar

*Faux Painting Techniques Old Bridge NJ - Old Bridge NJ, Faux ...*

We tend to decorate our homes, our work _places_ in our way, to send a message to the outside world *...* Tips for Hiring a _Painting_ Contractor _Old Bridge NJ_ *...*
articles.directorym.com/Faux_*Painting*_Techniques_*Old*_*Bridge*_*NJ*-r963714-*Old*_*Bridge*_*NJ*.html - Cached

*Old Bridge Paint Stores*

Find _Old Bridge_, _NJ paint_ stores locations and reviews on Insider Pages. *...* "This _place_ is no longer called Head to Toe, it is now Voi. *...*
www.insiderpages.com/s/*NJ*/*OldBridge*/*Paint*Stores - Cached

*Gs Painting, Old Bridge NJ 08857 -- MerchantCircle.com*

MerchantCircle.com -- Gs _Painting_ of 47 Mt Batten Dr, _Old Bridge_, _NJ_. Phone: 732-189-1716. *...* Find the best _places_ to go and things to do in _Old Bridge_! *...*
www.merchantcircle.com › Top › NJ › Old Bridge › 08857 - Cached

*Playgroup Meetups near Old Bridge, New Jersey - Playgroup Meetups ...*

38 Meetup Groups match “Playgroup” _near Old Bridge_, _NJ_ *.....* Clown & Face _Painting_ at the Dunkin Donuts in Freehold! *...* I decided to create South Central _NJ_ caregivers as a mutual _place_ for Parents, Grandparents, Nannys & Babsitters to *...*


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I hate that damn map. It totally screws services business' that work in on area and are located in another. Like me I don't live in the city, and my shop is on our farm, I get trumped by re re's who just have a city address.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I hate that damn map. It totally screws services business' that work in on area and are located in another. Like me I don't live in the city, and my shop is on our farm, I get trumped by re re's who just have a city address.


I have that same problem, make sure your cities you work in are listed in the description, there is an option to change the "areas serviced" but I have heard there are bugs in it. You could also get a mailbox (not po) in the town and use that address, but then you would have to change all your addys to keep Google from penalizing you. It sucks!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If I was looking for Bobbo, I wouldnt be finding him. Not his facebook or nothing. I would probably assume that Bobbo wasnt painting anymore.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I have that same problem, make sure your cities you work in are listed in the description, there is an option to change the "areas serviced" but I have heard there are bugs in it. You could also get a mailbox (not po) in the town and use that address, but then you would have to change all your addys to keep Google from penalizing you. It sucks!


 I thought about doing that. I had heard the the UPS store gives you a street address, but I also heard it has a PO box in that so that idea went out the window. Google de-lists po boxes. 

You can set up multiple locations for cities that way if you had a street address. I am like you thou Chris and have to cover many zip codes, and over 60 miles to reach the customers guys in big cities can get in 10 square miles.

When I crack that nut I will be sure to let you know how I did it.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I now know the secrets behind Google rankings . Click the link below to learn how ! :blink:

Rank #1 on Google


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> If I was looking for Bobbo, I wouldnt be finding him. Not his facebook or nothing. I would probably assume that Bobbo wasnt painting anymore.


Well 1st off nobody is looking for Bobbo . If their looking for my company and Google my company name , There is plenty of information out there for customers to find me and my business . I've said it before " I would never hire a contractor off of FaceBook " . It shows a certain amount of legitimacy when a contractor takes the time and money to create his own website as opposed to any old Tom , Dick or Harry that can create a FaceBook page .


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Harry said:


> I may or may nor be correct but, after looking at your words description in your source, I don't see how the other words are going to point to you. I do see that you have reference to "old bridge nj"...which makes sense but your other words may not mean much or may be too generic maybe?
> 
> <title>Valenti & Sons | Interior & Exterior Painting | Old Bridge, NJ</title>
> <meta name="keywords" content="Painter, Painting, Old Bridge, Freehold, Marlboro, Manalapan, Middlesex, Monmouth, Ocean, County, Colts Neck, Holmdel, East Brunswick, Red Bank, Home, House, Interior, Exterior, Indoor, Outdoor, Affordable, Quality, Cheap, Insured, Stain, Wallpaper, Powerwash, Professional, Best, NJ"/>
> <meta name="description" content=" Quality, Craftsmanship and Experience for Over 20 Years. Residential painting, commercial painting, deck staining, interior painting, exterior painting, wall paper removal, house painting, home painting, fence painting in Middlesex, Monmouth, Ocean County and Old Bridge, Freehold, Marlboro, Manalapan, Middlesex, Monmouth, Ocean, County, Colts Neck, Holmdel, East Brunswick, and Red Bank. "/>



I had the keywords reworked . I think it helps to focus on my immediate area and I feel these words are stronger for the services I offer . IMO 

Valenti & Sons Painting website link ... Painting / Power Washing Contractor Old Bridge New Jersey 08857


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Bobbo said:


> Well 1st off nobody is looking for Bobbo . If their looking for my company and Google my company name , There is plenty of information out there for customers to find me and my business . I've said it before " I would never hire a contractor off of FaceBook " . It shows a certain amount of legitimacy when a contractor takes the time and money to create his own website as opposed to any old Tom , Dick or Harry that can create a FaceBook page .


Hey! Hey!!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Still learning myself http://www.google.com/search?q=best...+painters&hl=en&rlz=1T4ACGW_enUS387US413&sa=2 And that is only one search that probably nobody will type in


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I wanna know how you guys are doing the screen shots?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PRT SC

Paste into Paint

Manipulate size

Throw it on the web

hehe...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> PRT SC
> 
> Paste into Paint
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason  This opens up a whole new world for me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Ahh quick learner! :thumbsup:

I was hoping you would catch on to "Manipulate size" as the current size is too big for my monitor... lol... But that's ok, young keemosappy will learn in due time. :jester::laughing:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ahh quick learner! :thumbsup:
> 
> I was hoping you would catch on to "Manipulate size" as the current size is too big for my monitor... lol... But that's ok, young keemosappy will learn in due time.


LOL I guess your a good teacher. :notworthy:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Ahhh! You learn well young grasshopper! Must achieve next lvl: Grasshopper jump over moon, make you good money! lol.... :jester::thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't bother resizing. Just use an image host like imgur that offers thumbnails. Saves time.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I don't bother resizing. Just use an image host like imgur that offers thumbnails. Saves time.


Thanks for the link. I did spend a little time on that


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

After doing a revamp of my home page keywords I'm coming up even higher in most searches for a painter in my local area ! It's weird how you'll come up high for some terms like painter or painting contractor yet others like residential painting you come up on the 4th page .

VALENTI & SONS PAINTING , OLD BRIDGE NJ


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Rank #1 On Google*

Its always good to know why we rank higher than the others.


----------

